# Top 25 Fishing Spots in America



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Guess where number 14 is?  
http://www.fieldandstream.com/fieldstream/destinations/article/0,13199,449650,00.html


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

If its as good as advertised, I ought to see you with some more upbeat posts!


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

That's OK were right behind Ya


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

If I could just keep the stupid little 3' sharks off my lines, I'd be catching alot more fish. It's like throwing the bait into a school of piranha. We musta pulled up about 30 sharks tonight, no lie.


----------

